# Club 3D HD 7750 Low Profile 1 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 23, 2012)

Club3D has just released the fastest single-slot low-profile graphics card, based on the HD 7750. This means that full HD gaming on your compact media PC might just be a possibility. In our review we will take a close look at gaming capabilities, but also look at power consumption and noise.

*Show full review*


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh yea! sweet
Price is what it is... pay-to-play; noise is a factor! Club really short-changed on the cooler, would've liked a more refined H-S (longer), maybe a Vapor Chamber set-up, while at least a 3wire speed-control for the fan, for this price! 

But let's see if a Half-Height GT640 can compete...?  
Hey W1zz where are the power consumption numbers for a GT640 conveniently missing?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2012)

isnt a 10% overclock considerably better than some ive seen with a 5% OC?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> isnt a 10% overclock considerably better than some ive seen with a 5% OC?



OC is decent but not relevant for this segment IMO


----------



## Isenstaedt (Aug 30, 2012)

Overclocking is important if you are using it for gaming.


----------



## Nihilus (Aug 30, 2012)

Going from the HD 6670 (the former low-pro champ), which could only play most modern games at 1280x res to this card that plays many of those games at 1920x shows quite an improvement.  This card and an i3 will make for a great low cost pc.  

     In other news, the GT 640 is still a joke.  Same price as the 7750 with the performance of a 6670!


----------



## Aksh_47 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well the $25 price premium over the standard is a bit too much.. HIS's low profile 7750 comes at $110, which is still acceptable.. id rather go for a 6850 for the same price.. get a $20 ATX case and get 2x gaming performance than what this will offer.


----------



## jihadjoe (Aug 30, 2012)

What's the baseline card in the 1680x1050 performance-per-watt chart? Figures are off the scale! (club3d 7750 @ 333%)


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 30, 2012)

jihadjoe said:


> What's the baseline card in the 1680x1050 performance-per-watt chart? Figures are off the scale! (club3d 7750 @ 333%)



bug with the graph generator. this will be fixed in future reviews


----------



## DarkOCean (Aug 30, 2012)

Aksh_47 said:


> Well the $25 price premium over the standard is a bit too much.. HIS's low profile 7750 comes at $110, which is still acceptable.. id rather go for a 6850 for the same price.. get a $20 ATX case and get 2x gaming performance than what this will offer.



6850's start from $150.


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, first conversing about a 6850 as alternative, "to me" is just so far out of bounds... 

Especially when someone looking at this are the one's willing to shell out for elegant SFF/media enclosure.  They're not after some loud gaming box that works and acts more like a floor heater 98% of the time.  Consider at idle 6850 craves 200% more power = heat, while then at least a 450W PSU…  A card like this is for the client that demands a cutting edge HTPC with sophistication.

If you’re wanting to build in some $20 box, that radiates heat and noise for the main room of a doubled-wide sitting off the side Interstate 20, then fine redneck chic it is!


----------



## Nihilus (Aug 30, 2012)

Aksh_47 said:


> Well the $25 price premium over the standard is a bit too much.. HIS's low profile 7750 comes at $110, which is still acceptable.. id rather go for a 6850 for the same price.. get a $20 ATX case and get 2x gaming performance than what this will offer.



The whole point was getting the most performance out of an HTPC case.  There is a big difference between ITX and ATX so basically a pointless comment.  You can also get 5x performance trading your laptop in for an ATX PC with a cheap screen...


----------



## mariospants (Sep 8, 2012)

*choosing a low-profile grapgics card ain't easy*

I've got 2 PCs: a 4 year old acer full case with the cheapy intel quad processor 2.6 GHz with a cheap-but-servicable graphics card and a 1 year old small form factor Dell sporting a decent i5. The Acer is starting to have issues with components (esp the power supply) such that usb isn't very dependable and it's not happy playing newer games such as B3 and (slightly) Skyrim. Oddly, the ATI graphics card in the acer plays older games at 1920 better than new games at 800x600.

So I decided to upgrade the graphics in the dell and use it as my main PC (mostly web work, graphics, interface design, 3D graphics, etc) but finding a card has been incredibly frustrating. Some of the demands I (and presumably many others) have include:

- must not be more expensive than my PS3
- must not consume more power than my PS3
- must be able to run new games with most features on in at least 720p res at at least 29fps
- must FIT in the damn case -- this is where it gets tricky. There are a few folks who post videos of their dremelling prowess but frankly I'm not interested in voiding my warranty before I even put it in the slot and - hey - is it too much to ask for it to fit, this being the 2nd decade of the 21st Century and all?

So there we have it. Many of the articles listing "the top low-profile graphics" cards list cards that are out of manufacture, are too large, or too expensive (and generally the more expensive they are, the more likely you'll have to pull out the dremel). I was beginning to seriously consider updating the acer.

But then came the 7750 line... Apparently small enough to smuggle into a small form-factor PC, over clockable to some extent, inexpensive, and decent performance. So yesterday I ordered (nobody seems to stock these locally) a Sapphire HD 77D0 LP and now I'm crossing my fingers.

I'll reply back with my experience once I get it, if anyone's curious. FYI, the Dell is a 980 model.


----------

